# Snow goose vs Cow Decoy



## gander_lander (Mar 14, 2006)

do the cow cut outs really work for walking up to a flock, or is this something that has worked in the past and now they are smart of it. just wondering if anyone has had any luck using them, seeing if its worth the time to make some, thanks


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been wondering the same thing, I read some reports they still work, but not sure if there are some basic techniques a guy should know about, can a guy just walk straight up on the flock or do you have to move slow? any help will be great . thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I hear it still works. Just take your time. Best thing to do is get up wind of the birds and let them walk to you. Add a few mooo moooo moooos in there and you will fool them all. There was a video posted a couple of weeks ago of some guys doing it. If you search through this forum you should be able to find it. Its probably on page 3, 4, or 5.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We also use a string to hoist the tail and throw chocolate pudding out the back end. It is a really great confidence decoy.


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have seen a cow cut out in action and it worked awsome, but i havent been able to use one yet so i think they do 90% sure :beer:


----------



## teamplug'em (Mar 2, 2006)

would it be better too have a couple cow decoys to do a sneak, or a pair or doesnt it matter? me and my buddies made some cow cut outs and i was wondering if we should just use the one or if we should use a couple? any help would be great
cody teamplug'em


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

did you make Holstein, Hereford, Angus or Charolais cutouts? Which one works best?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm sure I'll get blasted for this post but here goes anyway.

Anyone ever tried one of these things in the Fall on ducks sitting in a pasture slough? I'd guess you could slaughter a bunch of ducks this way too.

What ever happened to the ART of decoy huntng....I guess like everything else things need to happen too fast these days and there is very little patience that go with the sport....doesn't really sound too sporting to go out and walk a cow decoy into he field so you can lay it down and slaughter as many geese as possible.

IMO some of you are missing the out on the hunting aspect of the sport and are getting into the shooting part of it more. Can it really be that fun to see how many geese you can pile up in one day...I know there's a season in effect to harvest more geese but these cow decoys are a littel ridiculous.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm sure they work sometimes if you do it right but I've talked to a couple people lately who tried last week and the geese weren't having it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> We also use a string to hoist the tail and throw chocolate pudding out the back end. It is a really great confidence decoy.


 :laugh: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If I went out to a feed and laid on the ground till a goose came close enough to grab by hand I'm sure some would say unethical you are supposed to shoot them while in the air not closer than 10 yds and not farther than 20 yds.

Next will be motorized cows so you don't have to get your shoes dirty. :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

We should ban all spinning tail cow decoys.....they're way to effective!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: good one FH


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I am going to go to the local costume shop and get one of those 2 man cow costumes, and a buddy and I can roam the pastures mooing all day long. Actually I heard that there is a new camo pattern coming out. Real Cow HD, I know it is a bit cheesy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I heard a couple guys tried one of those two man cow costumes and went looking for geese but the bull found them first and now they have to flip a coin to see who is in front and who is in back before they go out! :roll:


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

my friend had a good jump wit the cow decoys that shot 13 near ipswitch but all the other times i have tried it and my friends has tried it , it hasn't worked since that first jump of 13. :beer:


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

i usually use one for each guy it works good but it has to be a good jump otherwise they are jumpy :lol:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

They both work. Id say have the cow decoy for jumping them if they wont decoy and then have snow dekes too.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't know if this is true or not, but someone once told me that they use a Mirror when sneaking on geese.... I thought wow genius, One day I am going to try it, its likt a refelcted live decoy, maybe sounds ridiculous, I dont know... what do you guys think...


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

We were in Devil's Lake last year and saw two guys sneek up on a flock of about 300 honkers with a mirror. Man did they get close to them :sniper:


----------

